# Recurves: Black Widow, Hoyt, etc?



## Dukeoflawnchair (Jan 22, 2014)

*Recurves: Mass produced (Hoyts, etc) vs Quasi-custom (Black Widows, etc)*

Hi there folks!

First post!

So I've been a firearm fan for years - done everything from blackpowder + antique shooting to IDPA, trap, and long distance tacticool poseur extraordinaire shooting. This eventually led into playing with crossbows for a while, and then compound bows, and then I tried something new this past few weeks. 

I made the mistake of stopping into our local archery club and picking up a recurve bow. 

Maybe I've been doing everything else wrong, but something about the recurve helped slow the world down. Probably because I couldn't hit what I wanted to and knew I'd need to spend a lot of time figuring it out, but that's besides the point :beer:

Unfortunately, there really isn't much the way of traditional shooting up here. The local shop, while having a phenominal firearm section, only has a few Ragim recurves. 

After reading a bunch of reviews, I have a Greybark on its way here. I also really like the look of some of the Hoyt hunters. 

How do the two compare? Do the mass produced mainstream bows have anything on the quasi-customs? Would it be a bad idea to get both as I'm still definitely a beginner?

Either way, looks like I'll need to drive down to PG next month to have a better look-see at what's available...

Many thanks,


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

It's all up to how much money and how fast you want to spend them versus the buy one that feels right and let it grow on you. I fell into the first category and I bought everything that fell into my hands: compounds, longbows and Mongolian horse bows. In doing so I had the opportunity to try out a variety of bows and poundages from the 60# compound PSE to the 45# Mongolian. Longbows were 64&70#ers. 

I absolutely loved each and every one of them and then I sold them all to settle on my compounds for now. My vote will always be to get a custom made one, not just a shelf mass production. Yes, it will be cheaper, easier to find parts (take downs) and all that, but the feeling you will get holding a bow specially made for you trumps all that. Get in touch with a bowyer and once you have figured out what suits you (type, length, poundage) let the artist work their magic and make something special for you. 

That was the main reason why I sold everything I had anyway, I went for higher poundage hunting setups and soon as I have the time and the money I will buy myself a few custom made traditional ones. So far, by far, my favourite bow to shoot has been the Mongolian. 

Good luck my friend and if you're ever in Vancouver let me know.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Can't go wrong with the Black Widow. I shoot a Hoyt Dorado, but would shoot a Widow in a minute. What specs did you order? You want to make sure you don't over bow yourself while you arte learning. To much bow will definitely affect your form and frustrate things while learning.

Did you happen to buy the Greybark Widow that was for sale in the classifieds from a guy in BC? That is a good spec and a great price. it will last you a lifetime if cared for. They are a quality bow for sure

John


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

there are a lot of bows out there I find a widow your paying for the name if you want a machined riser start out with a hoyt excel riser 179 dollars and low poundage limbs to start..with a ilf set up limbs can increase in poundage with your proficiency if you are looking for a good wooden riser and such look for a used checkmate or rodney wright out of montreal pq..he makes super bows he`ll make a sweet shooter custom form you...look him up Rodney wright bows... he was ontv how its made .... and takes care of my custom bows...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A Widow is a solid bow just over priced and slow. Good thing is, when you realize that, they sell for good money used. There are many good bowyers that can make you a great custom bow, just look around and ask loads of questions.


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm....Widow is overpriced and slow? Don't understand where people get this idea from. Ever price out a Morrison, Schafer, Zipper, or any of the other top name bowyers?

Shot multiple Widows at K'zoo over the weekend, and their anything BUT slow. Very comparable to my Morrison ILF with Max 1 limbs.

Duke....your doing well with a greybark for a starter bow. Learn the proper way to shoot, and that Widow can be a life long companion.


----------



## Dukeoflawnchair (Jan 22, 2014)

Many thanks for the thought, everyone!

John, Yes, I did nab that one that was on sale in the exchange - don't know where I care for height, but 62 sounds as good a place to start as any. I've been shooting a club bow @ 35# without a blink, so I'm pretty sure the step to 43# won't be out of hand. Now it's just waiting game time!


----------



## Camocruzr (Oct 29, 2012)

Your right about shooting the recurve, it is magical. I went the route of shooting a couple of recurves, then bought a custom made Zipper. If you fall in love with custom recurve it will only in hance the pleasures of shooting. 25yrs later and that Zipper is just as beautiful and a joy to shoot. The witchery of archery is what it is all about. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I owned widows and they are pretty slow a cronie tells the story truthfully ....yes good resale value ...cult ownership in usa not so much in Canada ...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I've owned and shot many recurves and I still come back to my Hoyt Dorado.
I guess its what feels comfortable to shoot in your hand. For myself,my Dorado is a stable shooting platform.
I also like having the option of being able to use ILF limbs with a bushing kit to change up my draw weights.
Good luck in your quest and most of have fun.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Sometimes you really "bond" with a bow and differences in speed are less important.

Enjoy your new bow.


----------

